# LF Cochins



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi 

I was wondering if anyone knows if my LF Cochins are show quality. I have been looking in my area for sometime now for LF Cochins and am very excited to have found a pair. Blue and Jewel are their names.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is another pic
It only lets me post one at a time from my iPad sorry


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

they are beautiful!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know enough about cochins to say specifically. Are they young? They could have several more months of growth and filling in to see what they will finally look like.

What I can see on her, Cochins are usually round. She might be standing more upright at the time you took the pic but she should look like a ball from the side. She has lovely shading. 

On him, is he supposed to be blue? Does he have red showing up? That's points off for showing. His comb has a minor issue but if hers is correct the progeny might have that corrected. 

I can't find what I'm looking for about DQ's. That's what you need to know. Do they have any characteristics that would disqualify them from showing? If you can find that and compare your birds to that then you will know.

Cochins are a neat breed. Enjoy them and the peeps that are soon to follow.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

artsy1 said:


> they are beautiful!


Thank you, I sure am enjoying them.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

robin416 said:


> I don't know enough about cochins to say specifically. Are they young? They could have several more months of growth and filling in to see what they will finally look like.
> 
> What I can see on her, Cochins are usually round. She might be standing more upright at the time you took the pic but she should look like a ball from the side. She has lovely shading.
> 
> ...


He does have some red coming through and he is supposed to be blue. Thank you for your insight. I have some unrelated 3 week old LF cochin chicks that are blue also so I will see how they turn out and of course her eggs she is sitting on.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you're serious about showing you might want to think about replacing him with a mature blue male. That leakage will plague your breeding program. 

When I was still breeding Silkies and saw gold in the black males they found new homes. Silver leakage if I had no other option I kept.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you, we have not decided what we are going to do with the chickens yet. We just started out this year and have many hatchery quality breeds from the feed store. The whole family fell in love with our bantam cochins but we wanted larger eggs so we decided to try to find LF Cochins. I really would like to produce show quality LF Cochins because they are so hard to find in my area. I do not want to be selling poor quality to all the people like me who really want LF Cochins but can not find them. The seller said they were right at a year old and he had placed first or second in every show he went to. I do not know how shows work for chickens but if it is similar to goats he probably did not have much competition being as they are so hard to find here he probably did not go up against a whole lot of other LF Cochins. I am excited to see how my new chicks turn out. I was told they are supposed to be very good quality. We have decided to come up with a breeding plan for the chickens in the next year. I also have Marans chicks that are supposed to be very good quality.  I am thinking about narrowing down to those 2 breeds next year but still contemplating.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The hardest part is the deciding on the breed. 

It all depends on what kind of show it was. If it was a Fair show then they let a lot slide on what the APA/ABA consider to be important. And with an APA/ABA sanctioned show its more complicated on how they rate things. They might win in their class but the bird that takes the whole show over all other breeds is the true winner. 

The red you see probably did not show up right away. That's the way it happens with the males, in particular. My d'Uccle male didn't show any red until he was three years old. Which means most of his sons also showed the red as the matured. 

There is a ton to learn and it never actually stops. You're best learning tool is to go to APA/ABA shows. You can talk to breeders, make contacts and see what makes the bird right for showing.


----------

